# Samstag St.Wendel



## Moose (15. Oktober 2003)

So, das Wetter scheint ja mitzuspielen.
Lasst uns planen:
Natürlich wird es auch am Samstag Abend wieder dunkel , wir sollten also so früh wie möglich in St.Wendel losfahren (mein Problem ist ja, dass ich erst um 14.00 in SB loskomme - jaja, es bin wieder ich! Vielleicht kann ich auch ein klitzekleines bisschen früher?). 
Wenn der Transport nach St.Wendel reibungslos verläuft, dann könnten wir dort vielleicht trotzdem um 14.45 Uhr im Wald sein, oder?

Was meint Ihr dazu, wie lässt sich das ganze am besten bewerkstelligen?

Pandur hat ja evtl. ein grosses Auto zur Verfügung, Züge fahren auch nach St.Wendel ... .


----------



## Moose (15. Oktober 2003)

Natürlich sind auch die Kölner wilkommen!
Eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit hätte ich auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (15. Oktober 2003)

sehr schön. es scheint zu funktionieren 

als Treffpunkt schlage ich den großen Parkplatz direkt neben der Laufstrecke am Wendalinuspark vor.
(Vorrausgesetzt ihr kommt mit dem Auto, ansonsten Bahnhof, aber wer Zug fährt findet den automatisch  )

Wie finde ich nun den Parkplatz?

Ihr kommt die B 41 von Ottweiler in Richtung St.Wendel, Birkenfeld. Ihr nehmt dann die 2. Ausfahrt auf der St.Wendel steht, die müßte St.Wendel, Winterbach heißen und es gibt auch schon einen Hinweiß zum Wendalinuspark. Zur Orientierung, sie liegt oben auf einem kleinen Hügel.
Gut ihr seit also abgefahren, und habt jetzt einen herrlichen Blick auf das Stadthotel. 
Ihr haltet euch rechts Richtung Winterbach. Dann fahrt ihr an den alten Kasernen, heute Wendalinuspark vorbei, aus der Ferne sieht man einen Kreisel mit Hamburger aus Stein in der Mitte. Wenn ihr alle Kasernengebäude auf eurer rechten Seite passiert habt, geht es auch rechts auf einen großen Parkplatz ( es gibt da mehrere, aber dieser ist frei von Bewuchs und Gebäuden, werde dann am Eingang ab 14.30 Uhr dort auf euch warten.
Normalerweise braucht man von SB nach WND ca. 40 bis 45 Minuten.

Noch Fragen?

    

Für alle Fälle werde ich Moose meine Handynummer mailen. 

Ach ja für eine Wegbeschreibung aus Köln, auch bitte melden.

Dat wird Lustig! 

Für die Tour habe ich schon ein Weg im Kopf, bin aber je nach Lust und Laune variabel!


----------



## Moose (15. Oktober 2003)

Hey Du scheinst Dich ja von der Stunde bei 500 Watt schnell erholt zu haben!!!


----------



## 007ike (15. Oktober 2003)

du dast das jetzt alles zusammengezählt, guter trick


----------



## 007ike (15. Oktober 2003)

meinen neuen Laufräder sind da ! Ich finde sie nur irgendwie zu schade sie zu montieren. 

Das war mal wieder einer dieser spontanen, unnötigen, teuren Enkäufen 

Naja, mit diesen Teilen muß ich jetzt wirklich abnehmen, hat vielleicht doch was gutes??


----------



## Moose (15. Oktober 2003)

Na, am Samstag kann ich Dir ja dann Deine individuelle Fettverbrennungszone präsentieren. 
Was für ein Glück, dass Du gerade bei meiner Studie mitgemacht hast!!


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Oktober 2003)

> Naja, mit diesen Teilen muß ich jetzt wirklich abnehmen, hat vielleicht doch was gutes??



...was haste denn für welche gekauft, Crossmax? Leichtbau taugt nix, haste ja gesehn  

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

leider ja, weiß auch nicht warum ich das gemacht habe, aber so ist es jetzt einmal! 

Das Problem ist die Lefty, da bekommst du nur die SL, wußte ich gar nicht. Vielleicht wird es ja mal die crossmax freeride dafür geben.


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

... dann werden die schon halten.
Mein Crossmax war auch so eine dumme teuere Anschaffung. Deshalb lag er auch 1 1/2 Jahre unter meinem Bett.
Jetzt ist es mein Sonntags-Laufradsatz (und die letzten vier Wochen war Sonntag!).


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

ja, aber es gibt da den kleinen Unterschied, dass ich fast 50% mehr Gewicht mitbringe wie du 

dummerweise hab ich hier im forum gelesen, dass die Dinger nur bis 85 kg Fahrergewicht zugelassen sind. D.H. ich müßte nakt fahren, was nicht so doll ist, weil ohne Helm ist gefährlich wie du weißt 

Aber weder beim Hersteller noch in meiner Betriebserlaubiss habe ich einen Hinweis auf so eine Gewichtsbeschränkung gefunden. Naja, vieleicht liegst daran, dass meine schon Modell 2004 sind und der Beitag aus´m Forum schon von 2002 war.

Welches Model hast du denn, XL oder SL ?????

Und welche Reifen fährst du darauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (16. Oktober 2003)

Moin moin,

wie viele Leute müssen denn von SB nach WND ??

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass die Christina unsere Moose um
14:00 Uhr abholt und ich unseren Einheimischen in Kirkel 
einlade. 
Wir könnten uns dann in WND am Wendalinuspark treffen.

ciao


----------



## Christina (16. Oktober 2003)

Kann mich dieser Planung nur anschließen. Ich bin dann so gegen 14 Uhr an der Undine, vielleicht auch ein paar Minuten früher.   In mein Auto passt zwar noch eine/r mehr, aber nur wenn's unbedingt sein muss, denn gemütlich ist es dann nicht mehr!
Wenn ihr übrigens am Samstag jemanden in voller Winter-Vermummung im Wald trefft, bin ich es - seit Münsingen bin ich gegen Kälte allergisch.
Grüße,

Christina


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

@007ike

mach Dir mal nicht so viel Sorgen, meine 517 haben Gewichtsempfehlung bis 75kg und ich glaube nicht das ich wirklich keichter bin als Du, die Dinger haben bis Lemberg fast zwei Jahre, ohne Probleme Ihren Dienst getan, ok als ich noch ein paar Kilos mehr wog hätten Sie können steifer sein aber sonst...

@scotty23

ausnahmsweise brauchst Du diesesmal nicht über Kirkel fahren, ich kann leider nicht mit , da ich mit meiner allerbesten Hälfte  Ihren Geburtstag feiern werde, trotzdem supernett von Dir, dass Du an mich gedacht hast.

Viel Spass am Samstag.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

Ach so, da ich ja unmögliche einen Trainingrückstand hinsichtlich Samstag entstehen lassen kann , werde ich heute und morgen ein bischen fahren gehn, wenn jemand mitkommen will sagt Bescheid, ich würde mich freuen.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Christina (16. Oktober 2003)

War nicht mal lose im Gespräch, morgen ab 14 Uhr eine Runde zu drehen? Ich wäre dabei, das würde sich jobtechnisch wohl vereinbaren lassen. Vielleicht kann man sich ja wieder auf halber Strecke im Wald treffen, Niederwürzbach oder so?
Allerdings bin ich ohne die Reiseleitung M.O.O.S.E. natürlich völlig orientierungslos  und aufgeschmissen!  
Wie sieht's aus, Moose, oder musst du morgen schon wieder auf die Saar, dein Boot kaputt machen?


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

ja an das lose Gepräch kann ich mich auch erinnern, ich mein sogar es ging von Moose aus, es wäre toll wenn das bei euch klappen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (16. Oktober 2003)

@ Einheimischer
Ich vergaß sorry, was machen wir denn da??? 
Geburtstagsparty mit deiner besten Hälfte im Wald in WND???

Wenn wir nur zu dritt sind dann könnten wir ja auch mit einem Auto
fahrenoder???


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

Morgen 14.00 Abfahrt an der Uni. Tour Richtung Kirkel, Kirkeler Wald umpflügen, Tour heim ... Gut, oder?
Christina, ich werde Dich nach Kirkel führen!!!

Wegen Samstag: (hurray) mein Trainer ist nicht da, das heisst, ich kann meine Trainingseinheiten in die Nacht verlegen ... nein, ernsthaft, dann kann ich die erste um 7.30 bis 9.00 Uhr machen und die zweite von 11.30 bis 13.00 Uhr. Wenn ich mein Boot dann ganz schnell putze komme ich schon um 13.30 von der Undine weg. Mittagessen kann ich ja auf dem Weg (Christina, darf man bei Dir im Auto Bananen essen?)... !

Was sagt Ihr dazu???


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

das ist gut!!!!
dann seit ihr vielleicht schon um 14.15 Uhr hier in St.Wendel. Werde dann schön brav warten!!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

> Ich vergaß sorry, was machen wir denn da???Geburtstagsparty mit deiner besten Hälfte im Wald in WND???



Hmm, ich hab auch schon überlegt Ihr ein tolles Bike zu schenken und dann zu sagen:"Hey komm wir machen gleich ne Spritztour nach WND", aber ich glaub, dass würde Sie durchschauen  

@moose + christina

wenn Ihr nicht so weit anreisen wollt, können wir uns morgen auch gerne in St. Ingbert treffen, ich richte mich ganz nach euch.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

vieleicht könnte ich da mit kommen, ich könnte mit einheimischer von kirkel aus losfahren. Wann müßten wir denn da starten???
Und wann sind wir ungefähr wieder zurück?

Muß mal schauen ob ich morgen abfeiern könnte?


----------



## Pandur (16. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!
Scheinbar fahren wir am Samstag zu viert von SB aus. (Scotty, Moose, Christina & Icke). 
Vielleicht passen ja auch alle Fahrräder in mein Auto (Habe ja den großen Van)
Wo sollten wir uns dann treffen? Undine? Uni?
Morgen komme ich wohl auch mit auf die Tour.


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

bin schon in St.Wendel 

aber danke für das Angebot


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

ja los abfeiern und mitfahren, wenn moose und christina nach Kirkel kommen und in SB um 14 Uhr wegfahren, schätz ich mal 14Uhr50, oder sagen wir mal so, ab wann könntest Du denn?

edit: Juhu, es werden immer mehr, freut mich, dass Du auch kommst, Pandur der immer einen Ständer hat


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

normalerweise hab ich um 15 Uhr Feierabend (Freitags!), bin dann in Limbach, bis Kirkel 10 Minuten?? per bike? Dann würde eine halbe Stunde reichen. Es kommt halt darauf an wann wir zurück sind, den ich hab Nachmittags noch eine Verabredung!


----------



## Christina (16. Oktober 2003)

.. und schon geht hier die Post ab! 
Zu St. Wendel: Ja, in meinem Auto darf nach Belieben gegessen und getrunken werden, die Sitze sind eh schon dreckig.   Ich werde dann um 13.30 h an der Undine sein. Wir könnten uns ja alle vier dort treffen und, falls der Van von Pandur reicht, auch in einer Kiste nach WND fahren. Max. zwei Autos sollten bei dieser Teilnehmerzahl reichen.
Bzgl. der Tour morgen begebe ich mich völlig in die kompetenten Hände der Reiseleitung. Treffpunkt und Zeiteinteilung überlasse ich Moose. Falls das mit der Koordination für den Einheimischen und 007ike sehr schwierig wird, kann ich euch aber auch gerne meine Handy-Nr. als PM schicken, dann könnt ihr uns unterwegs noch erreichen.
Freu mich schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

Wegen Samstag:
Angenommen es wäre möglich, um 13.30 Uhr einen Van, Scotty23's oder Christinas Auto und alle genannten Personen samt deren Bikes an der Undine zu sammeln. Dann könnten wir viele Bikes in den Van und den Rest in oder auf ein anderes Auto packen. Wenn Platz für Schmarotzer wie mich ist, dann gibt es natürlich eine Spritgeld-Pauschale (entweder bar oder in Form von Powerbars). 
Soeben ereilt mich die Meldung, dass unsere Tour am Samstag auf das Interesse von lonnimo (bisher noch kein Posting...?!) gestossen ist. Besagte Person ist sich noch etwas unschlüssig, vielleicht weil sie uns für rasende Rowdies hält ... .
In Falle einer Zusage dieses Phantoms wäre da noch ein Bike und noch eine Person (und eine Packung Knäckebrot) miteinzupacken.
@lonnimo: nimm's mir nicht übel, aber Dein Logo ist einfach Spitze!!! 

Wegen Freitag: Wir könnten uns auch in Hassel treffen, oder am Uhu-Brunnen, oder am Niederwürzbacher Weiher, oder oder oder ... .


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

... zwei Idioten - ein Gedanke!


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

ja wie lange wird es denn am Freitag werden, bin völlig abhängig, weil fast völlig ortsfremd, jedenfalls im Wald.


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

@007ike: kommt drauf an, wo Du einsteigst und aussteigst! 
Ich würde so gerne mal den Wald hinter Kirkel (Richtung NK) anschauen, da waren wir mal nachts, aber da konnte ich nichts sehen!!!
Was schlägt der Einheimische vor?
Wir könnten natürlich auch die Felsenpfade fahren, aber da ist das Verletzungsrisiko so hoch !!!


----------



## Christina (16. Oktober 2003)

Oh je, Moose droht mit Neunkirchen! Ich werde dann mal Licht und ein paar Powerbars einpacken, falls es mal wieder länger dauert   
Klingt aber gut, ich schlag vor, aus Sicherheitsgründen den Einheimischen erstmal von Felsen fernzuhalten, die Steine könnten sich aufgrund massiven Helmkontakts verletzen!


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

@Christina:
Denkst Du, ich sollte mein GPS und mein Nachtsichtgerät mitbringen?


----------



## Christina (16. Oktober 2003)

Nein, wo denkst du hin, ich mag den Adventure-Faktor unserer Touren!  Ansonsten würde es ja richtig langweilig.   Mein Glaube an die Reiseleitung ist unerschütterlich! (Muss ich mich jetzt in irgendeine Himmelsrichtung verbeugen?  )
Aber dieses GPS hab ich noch nicht in Aktion erlebt, auch wenn du mal erzählt hast, dass du die 500-Seiten-Anleitung langsam durch hast. Wäre vielleicht mal ganz interessant, so just for fun! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass du auch ein Nachtsichtgerät hast, aber das ist in deinem "Deep Space" sicher auch unterzubringen.


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

... natürlich habe ich ein Nachtsichtgerät. 
Es sitzt auf der Stirn, kann leuchten oder rot blinken, und wenn man den Kopf zu sehr schüttelt, dann fallen die Batterien raus! Cool, oder?


----------



## Christina (16. Oktober 2003)

Das ist zum Biken bestimmt sehr geeignet. Wahrscheinlich kommst du dir damit vor wie Jodie Foster in 'Schweigen der Lämmer': "Sch****, ich seh nix und irgendwo hier im Dunkeln treibt sich ein geisteskranker Serienkiller rum, bei dem nicht dauernd die Batterien rausfallen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

... lass uns lieber bei Tageslicht zurückkehren .. Ja??
Deerk Lector treibt sich da irgendwo rum ... .
Nicht zu vergessen die Bike Witch - ... ach, nein, das sind ja wir  --- alles in Ordnung!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

Also ich war die Woche mal in dem angepeilten Wald und kann sagen wenn da nicht gerade ein wahnsinniger Serienkiller rumläuft  ist es dort gähnend langweilig, da macht die andere Seite, Richtung Felsenwege doch schon deutlich mehr daher.

Es gibt dort übrigens auch gemäßigtere Wege, man muss ja den Freeclimbern nicht die ganzen Felsen zerstören  

Ganz wie Ihr wollt, auserdem bin ich ja Fullsuspension unterwegs!!!


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

Eine Runde bei Kirkel ist trotzdem eine gute Idee.
Dann ist nur noch die Frage, wann wir uns wo treffen sollen?
14.45/ 15.00 Uhr in Hassel, dort wo der Marathon über die Strasse lief (der kleine Marathon, ganz alleine!)???
Wir würden dann aus Richtung Ingbert über die "Schluss"-Single-Trails kommen (in verkehrter Richtung versteht sich!). 

Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

Ja, dort ist ein guter Treffpunkt würd ich sagen, kommt halt auf 007ike an wegen der Zeit.

Bin jetz mal so für 2-3 Stunden im Wald, bis später  

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Ja, dort ist ein guter Treffpunkt würd ich sagen, kommt halt auf 007ike an wegen der Zeit.
> 
> Bin jetz mal so für 2-3 Stunden im Wald, bis später
> ...



Ich auch!

... und tschüss!


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

Heh,

ich kann um 14.30 Uhr in Limbach losfahren, stoße dann zu Einheimischer irgendwo in Kirkel und wir treffen euch, dann da wo ihr meint. Ich müßte nur bis 17.00 Uhr zurück sein. Rentiert sich das??? Keine Ahnung! Mal sehen. Reden wir heute Abend darüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (16. Oktober 2003)

da moose in sachen mail-beantworten wohl einen auf "deerk" machen will, stelle ich noch mal hier die frage: wer will am dienstag oder donnerstag mit zu norbert martini (www.nmbiking.de) das nordsaarland unsicher machen gehen ?


----------



## Wiseman (16. Oktober 2003)

ein herzliches "Hallo!" an alle die mich schon kennen und die, die mich noch kennen lernen werden ;-)

Ich müsste mal schauen, ob ich und meine "Schlamm"pe für morgen in einem technisch vertretbaren Zustand sind und dann würde ich schon gerne mitfahren.

Gruß,


----------



## CheckerThePig (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *ein herzliches "Hallo!" an alle die mich schon kennen und die, die mich noch kennen lernen werden ;-)
> 
> Ich müsste mal schauen, ob ich und meine "Schlamm"pe für morgen in einem technisch vertretbaren Zustand sind und dann würde ich schon gerne mitfahren.
> ...



Nein, das gibt es ja nicht! Der Wieseman!! Wollt schon ne Trauerfeier organisiern 

By the way, fährt ihr morgen nun?


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

Holt die Fanfaren raus, poliert Eure Rüstungen, bringt die Burg auf Hochglanz, schliesst alle ledigen Burgfräuleins ein, schlachtet ein Schwein (ein Soja-Schwein, okay!?)!!!
Hurra, endlich ist er wieder da!!!

Oh, Du Ritter vom Sumiswald, keiner hier kann "Sail away" singen wie Du, und keiner kann auf seinem Rad den Berg hochhüpfen - und glaube mir, wir haben geübt (der Einheimische kann die Berge jetzt zumindestens runterhüpfen, allerdings sehr auf Kosten des Materials).

Ich hoffe Du bist morgen und am Samstag dabei!!!


----------



## tozzi (16. Oktober 2003)

Bin natürlich auch mit von der Partie!
Morgen und am Samstag.Wann und wo ist denn nun Treffpunkt für morgen?Ich hoffe, Ihr seid Euch bald einig.
Kann morgen und am Samstag auch noch eine Person mitnehmen.
Also, wer noch keinen Fahrschein hat, bitte hier melden.
@007ike: Wendelinuspark/stadion-ist das dort, wo beim Worldcup Start/Ziel war ?


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

@wiseman
Sei gegrüßt Du edler Ritter, ach wie schmerzlich hab ich dein Schutzschild(blech) vermisst, als es mich in der Schlacht von Lemberg vom Rosse warf, so das ich Dir nun berichten, darf:
Mein Helm barst unter laut Getöse, doch ich bin gar nicht böse, denn das war des Findlings Not Der Reiter lebt das Ross halbtot.
So lass uns als bald wieder zusammen reiten und nicht um alte Taten streiten. 

In diesem Sinne, ich hoffe bis morgen! 

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

@007ike und tozzi

schaft Ihr beide es, morgen um 14Uhr30 an der Tanke in Kirkel zu sein, wir würden uns dann bikender weise zum Treffpunkt nach Hasel bewegen, wo wir etwa 15Uhr15 eintreffen würden um uns mit Moose, Christina, Wiseman und Pandur (der immer einen Ständer hat) zu treffen, wenn es dennen passt?!? Puh, ganz schön schwierig, also schreibt...


----------



## tozzi (16. Oktober 2003)

jo, das passt!
Also bis morgen 14.30 an der Tanke!(pünktlich wie immer)


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

Ach jetzt hab ich den Checker vergessen ist 14Uhr30 ARAL für dich auch ok?


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

Also wenn Ihr erst um 15.15 Uhr in Hassel sein wollt, dann brauchen wir nicht zu hasseln - auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

Ok, lass mich rechnen, fehlen noch die Zusagen von CheckerthePig und 007ike, los Jungs lasst was hören!


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *@wiseman
> Sei gegrüßt Du edler Ritter, ach wie schmerzlich hab ich dein Schutzschild(blech) vermisst, als es mich in der Schlacht von Lemberg vom Rosse warf, so das ich Dir nun berichten, darf:
> Mein Helm barst unter laut Getöse, doch ich bin gar nicht böse, denn das war des Findlings Not Der Reiter lebt das Ross halbtot.
> ...



Und niemand hat den literarischen Wert dieses fantastischen Gedichtes gewürdigt: schämt Euch!

Ich habe auch noch eins, speziell für Dich, Einheimischer:

Rumpel-di-pumpel, weg war der Kumpel
Holper-di-polper, da unten rollt er

Na...?


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

> Rumpel-di-pumpel, weg war der Kumpel Holper-di-polper, da unten rollt er


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

puh, endlich alles gelesen und jetzt schnell antworten:

@ einheimischer, sir, bin morgen 14.30 uhr an der Tanke!, Sir

@ tozzi, no, ist am anderen Ende der Stadt. das mit dem world cup ist das Bosenbachstation, startet übrigens auch der Marathon, aber wir terffen uns im Wendalinuspark, ganz einfach zu finden!! Sollte meine Wegbeschreibung nicht klar sein, bitte nochmal nachfragen, ach ja auf der Ausfahrt B41 steht auch noch Tholey und Maringen dabei, WICHTIG es müssen alle vier Orte drauf stehen :ST.Wendel, Winterbach, Tholey und Marpingen!  und in weiß gibt es einen Hinweis auf den WENDALINUSPARK! .

So komme gerade vom Spinning, habe dabei gemerkt das es schon Spaß macht, unbestritten, aber ICH LIEBE MEINEN WALD! 

Gehe mal mein Rädchen packen


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

Ach ja, wie lange soll es denn nun morgen werden?????


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

Immer wieder schön sich mit sich selber zu unterhalten, nich????


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *Ach ja, wie lange soll es denn nun morgen werden????? *



Für Dich zwei Stunden!!!


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *Immer wieder schön sich mit sich selber zu unterhalten, nich???? *



... mach ich auch manchmal ...


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

das ist doch mal ein Wert ! Habt ihr euch auf eine Strecke geeinigt? Naja, wenn ihr mir den Namen sagt, wird es mich auch nicht weiter bringen.

Ach ja hab beim spinning noch was festgestellt, der Puls kommt auch mal in Regionen über 200, und das tolle, ich lebe noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

> Immer wieder schön sich mit sich selber zu unterhalten, nich????





> ... mach ich auch manchmal ...



ja ich red ab und an auch mit mir selbst, ist aber nicht schlimm, seit Lemberg hab ich sowieso mehrere Persönlichkeiten, so dass ab und zu eine ganz vernünftige Diskussion dabei entsteht


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *das ist doch mal ein Wert ! Habt ihr euch auf eine Strecke geeinigt? Naja, wenn ihr mir den Namen sagt, wird es mich auch nicht weiter bringen.
> 
> Ach ja hab beim spinning noch was festgestellt, der Puls kommt auch mal in Regionen über 200, und das tolle, ich lebe noch *



In dem Fall wiederholen wir die 95% nochmal, dann war das ja noch nicht alles. Ich finde, wir schlagen da einfach nochmal 50 Watt oben drauf - und gut!

Also Tourenvorschläge können wir ja dann besprechen, wenn wir auf dem Weg sind. Ich denke, das erste Stück wird ein Teil des Marathons sein, dann Richtung Kirkel, dort muss ggf. der Einheimische übernehmen (jenseits von Kirkel ist bei mir die Karte weiss). Alternativ gibt es einen netten Trail Richtung Lautzkirchen.
Mal schauen, vielleicht hat der Einheimische konkretere Pläne ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

welcher Einheimische? Ich bin mittlerweile fünf Stück!


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *
> 
> ja ich red ab und an auch mit mir selbst, ist aber nicht schlimm, seit Lemberg hab ich sowieso mehrere Persönlichkeiten, so dass ab und zu eine ganz vernünftige Diskussion dabei entsteht  *



Die Einheimischen????


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

so fertig! den Rest mach ich morgen. Also denn... see you

Nächtle vom Spechtle


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *so fertig! den Rest mach ich morgen. Also denn... see you
> 
> Nächtle vom Spechtle *



Gute Nacht Mr. Bond - Mr. James Bond!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

guten nacht 007ike bis morgen an der Tanke, die anderen 4 Einheimischen wünschen Dir natürlich auch eine gute Nacht


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

tja, Einheimischer, womit wir mal wieder alleine wären ... .
Da können wir ja ungestört Blödsinn posten!
Eigentlich sollte ich auch noch was arbeiten ... .


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *tja, Einheimischer, womit wir mal wieder alleine wären ... .
> Da können wir ja ungestört Blödsinn posten!
> Eigentlich sollte ich auch noch was arbeiten ... . *



... Oh, ich vergass, Du bist ja nie alleine!!!


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

@moose die 95% haben mir soooooooooooo viel Spaß gemacht, warum denn nicht, aber nur wenn du noch ein paar mehr Mädels organisierst, die ständig durch den Raum laufen, nett (oder war´s mitleidig???) lächeln und sich ständig so vorteihaft bücken, sonst steh ich das nicht mehr durch


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *@moose die 95% haben mir soooooooooooo viel Spaß gemacht, warum denn nicht, aber nur wenn du noch ein paar mehr Mädels organisierst, die ständig durch den Raum laufen, nett (oder war´s mitleidig???) lächeln und sich ständig so vorteihaft bücken, sonst steh ich das nicht mehr durch *



Nab' ich nicht schlecht hingekriegt, die Blondine zum letzten Test, oder?


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

hey wie was vorteilhaft bücken und so, hier sind noch 3 Einheimische alleinstehend, die schick ich Dir mal vorbei damit Du nicht so alleine bist  

Ja moose, ich müsst zur abwechslung eigentlich auch noch was machen, hab aber keine Lust


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

du bist nicht zu schlagen , egal welches Schlachtfeld! Ich war echt begeistert!  moose ist die Größte!

Hast du meine e-mail mit meiner Telenummer bekommen, falls das Samstag mit dem finden schwierig wird??? Naja wenn nicht, geb ich sie dir morgen noch mal.

So jetzt aber ab ins Bett!


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *du bist nicht zu schlagen , egal welches Schlachtfeld! Ich war echt begeistert!  moose ist die Größte!
> 
> Hast du meine e-mail mit meiner Telenummer bekommen, falls das Samstag mit dem finden schwierig wird??? Naja wenn nicht, geb ich sie dir morgen noch mal.
> ...



Habe Deine Telefonnummer, soll ich sie an die blonde Dame weitergeben (ihr Freund ist allerdings ein echter Macho ... ).


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2003)

kann ich auch sein, frag mal meine Freundin


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

Er hat einen Hintern wie Apollo
in seinen Hüften schwingt Elan
hat einen Charme wie Rene Kollo
und einen Blick wie Dschingis Khan

Du bleibst dein Leben lang ein Dodel hat ihn der Lehrer oft geneckt
heut ist er Unterhosen-Model ein Macho und ein Lustobjekt

Macho Macho kannst net lernen
Macho Macho muß man sein
Macho Macho sind fast immer vom dabei
Macho Machos leben gefährlich
Macho Machos haben was los
man fühlt sich matt schon ist der Andrang gar so groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

... natürlich ist er nicht halb so macho wie Ihr alle!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

was soll denn das jetzt heissen bitteschön?


----------



## Wiseman (16. Oktober 2003)

.. vom ganzen posts lesen. Und man verpasst so viele Insider-Geschichten ...

@Einheimischer (Der, der den schwerbenden Schwan getanzt hat): Ich hätte Dir liebend gerne mein Schutzblech hingehalten, um dich dran festzuhalten, aber wenn ich sowas vorher wüsste, dann hätte ich Dir gleich davon abgeraten. Der Helm sieht ja krass aus...

Ob das jetzt mit morgen klappt, da bin ich mir gar nicht mehr so sicher, ich habe um 11:00 in der Stadt einen Termin und der soll angeblich bis nachmittags gehen, allerdings bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Wenn ich es irgendwie einrichten kann dann komme ich morgen mit, aber rechnet nicht fest mit mir.

St. Wendel bin ich dabei. Ich werde mich direkt zum Treffpunkt an der Undine begeben und nicht über Los fahren, obwohl ich gerne 4000 einkassieren würde 

Gruß,


----------



## CheckerThePig (16. Oktober 2003)

Voilá hier I am!!
Morgen 14.30? Denk, denk,denk ... hab um halb 4 nen Termin den ich allerdings höchstwahrscheinlich vorziehen kann. Muss ich aber noch abklären. Kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen. 
Außerdem hab ich heut meinen Dämpfer zerlegt (Wartung) und hab den noch nicht auf Herz und Nieren getestet. 
Wie lang soll denn die Tour morgen werden? 
machen wir so, wenn ich um halb an der Tanke bin, dann fahr ich mit, wenn nicht, dann nicht.
Oder Noch besser, Einheimischer, kannste mit deine Handynr per pm zukommen lassen?

Checker


----------



## Wiseman (16. Oktober 2003)

@all: Vielleicht sollten wir unabhängig vom Mailverteiler für den Hochschulsport, uns mal untereinander Emailadressen Telefonnummern und eventuell Nicknames vom Forum zukommen lassen... Nur so eine Idee, obwohl ich ja schon eine Vermutung habe, wer Pandur mit dem Ständer sein könnte ... 

Gruß,


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2003)

na dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Ihr beide morgen irgendwie Zeit findet, wär echt toll wenn`s klappen würde.

@Wiseman 

ach mein Helm, das ist noch gar nix, solltest mal den Stein sehen  nee im Ernst, mir is so gut wie nix passiert, hätte allerdings auch anders ausgehen können.
Das mit den Telefonnummern und Adressen finde ich übrigens ne klasse Idee, werd das gleich mal machen, geht wohl am einfachsten hier über die Buddy > Sammel PM Funktion.

Also dann, hoffentlich bis morgen


----------



## Wiseman (17. Oktober 2003)

@Einheimischer: Die Sammelfunktion könnte auch ich übernehmen, dann muss nicht jeder x-mal eine PM schicken und lesen.

@all: Also wenn Ihr das auch für eine gute Idee haltet, dann schickt mir euren Kontakt entweder als PM oder als Email und ich schicke sie dann als Liste an alle zurück.

Gruß,


----------



## 007ike (17. Oktober 2003)

He Leute,

ich fühl mich heute ein wenig schlapp, ich hoffe das ändert sich noch 

Wie es aussieht hab ich mir im Wasgau einen Schleicher geholt, mußte gestern 1,5 bar nachpumpen (und das bei 2,5 bar gesamt!)
Wenn ich heute doch zu spät sein sollte, dann liegt es darann, dass ich noch einen Schlauch wechsel


----------



## Moose (17. Oktober 2003)

Sch....., ich habe verpennt und in 45 Minuten muss ich selber mal einen Stufentest fahren (allerdings auf dem Ruder-Erg.). Ob sich der halbe Liter Kaffee dort hält wo ich ihn gerade hinbefördert habe??? Spannende Geschichte .... .

Das mit den Adressen finde ich eine gute Idee, dann kann man sich auch nachts mal besuchen und vor dem Haus Trompete spielen (mach ich zwar nicht so oft, aber wäre doch mal lustig ...).

@007ike: wieviel wiegt denn der eingefangene Schleicher? Wenn es ein ausgewachsener ist, dann ist das bestimmt mehr als Dein neuer Laufradsatz verträgt.
Ich weiss auch nicht, warum man sich sowas überhaupt einfängt. Pumpen kann nach meiner Erfahrung aber wirklich manchmal helfen.  

I'll be back!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (17. Oktober 2003)

keine Ahnung was das mal wieder ist, vielleicht löst sich der Flicken vom Schlauch, der hat schon ein paar. Oder ich hab mir einen Dorn eingefahren?

Hoffe aber das das heute noch hält!


----------



## Pandur (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *Nur so eine Idee, obwohl ich ja schon eine Vermutung habe, wer Pandur mit dem Ständer sein könnte ... *



Na klar, es gibt echt nur einen Idiot, der mit Ständer herumfährt. 
Aber in den heimischen 4 Wänden und weiteren Plätzen kann sowas schon von Vorteil sein.....

@moose: Die Tour heute: Du wolltest doch einige an ner Tankstelle treffen (Ich weiß jetzt noch nicht mal den Ort). 
Aber Du triffst Dich ja vorher noch mit Christina. Da kann ich doch bestimmt irgendwo dazustoßen.
Uni oder Waldhaus, Uhrzeit?


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Oktober 2003)

> Na klar, es gibt echt nur einen Idiot, der mit Ständer herumfährt.



Na komm, jetzt bist Du zu hart zu Dir selbst, ich finde deinen Ständer voll in Ordnung, er ist doch zu deinem Markenzeichen geworden und zu Markenzeichen soll man stehen!
Na gut ich gebs zu, da ich mich ja eh schon geoutet hab: ICH HABE AUCH EIN RAD MIT EINEM STÄNDER!


----------



## Christina (17. Oktober 2003)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, treffen Moose und ich (und wer sonst noch Lust hat) uns um 14.00 Uhr vor Halle 6, also am üblichen Treffpunkt. Wir werden wie immer noch ein paar Minuten warten, wer aber absehen kann, dass er wesentlich zu spät kommt, möge sich bitte vorher melden.
Bis nachher!


----------



## Moose (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christina _
> *Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, treffen Moose und ich (und wer sonst noch Lust hat) uns um 14.00 Uhr vor Halle 6, also am üblichen Treffpunkt. Wir werden wie immer noch ein paar Minuten warten, wer aber absehen kann, dass er wesentlich zu spät kommt, möge sich bitte vorher melden.
> Bis nachher! *



Genau, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!
Amen.


----------



## Moose (17. Oktober 2003)

... und wer ist im Forum eingeloggt? ... der Einheimische!!!
Danke für Dein Licht, das Vorderlicht haben wir gar nicht gebraucht, Christina hat das Rücklicht gegen Schluss dann angemacht (ja, total angemacht hat sie es!).
Beide Lichter sind jetzt bei mir (und Du weisst ja, wo ich wohne!).
Vielleicht kann ich sie Dir am Sonntag schon irgendwie zukommen lassen ... .

Packst Du schon Geschenke für deine Hälfte?
(ich weiss, es wird eine Gutschein für die Premiere Deines ersten Filmes: Donnerstag 20.15 SR!!!)

Hat Spass gemacht heute. Lustige Tour, mal ganz anders: mit
Fernseh-Team, ... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (17. Oktober 2003)

Ja das wird sicher gaaaanz großes Kino am Donnerstag ist also das ideale Geschenk für meine Hälfte   
Mach Dir mal keinen Stress mit den Lampen, ich hoffe wir fahren noch öfters zusammen, kannst Sie mir ja dann bei Gelegenheit zurückgeben.
Ich finde auch das es mal wieder Spass gemacht hat...


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Oktober 2003)

Ach und keine Sorge ich komme heute Nacht nicht Trompete spielen, sondern werde punkt 2:00 "I am looking for Freedom" vor deiner Depp Space Nine Wohnung zum besten geben


----------



## Moose (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Ach und keine Sorge ich komme heute Nacht nicht Trompete spielen, sondern werde punkt 2:00 "I am looking for Freedom" vor deiner Depp Space Nine Wohnung zum besten geben  *



Depp Space nine oder Deep space nine???
Pass nur auf, sonst komme ich heute Nacht zum Trompete Spielen!


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Oktober 2003)

Oh sorry, das war ausnahmsweise mal keine Absicht, muss natürlich DEEEEEP SPACE NINE heissen, meine Hände zittern noch etwas vor Erschöpfung, ich bitte um Nachsicht


----------



## Moose (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Oh sorry, das war ausnahmsweise mal keine Absicht, muss natürlich DEEEEEP SPACE NINE heissen, meine Hände zittern noch etwas vor Erschöpfung, ich bitte um Nachsicht  *



Kommt das vom Fully fahren? 
Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass Dein Fully gar nicht fliegt  !


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Oktober 2003)

Nein nein, ich bin halt heute morgen auch schon ca. 80km gefahren (Strasse) und hab den ganzen Tag noch nix gegessen, da werd ich dann gegen abend etwas zittrig, hab mir aber eben ne riesen Portion Pasta reingepfiffen und alles ist gut  
Ich befürchte mein Fully fliegt nicht, weil es zu schwer ist


----------



## Moose (17. Oktober 2003)

... Du kommst also auch schon "aufgewärmt" zum Biken. 
Bei mir war es heute morgen "nur" ein Ausbelastungstest und ca. 120 Minuten Kraftausdauertraining. Eine Stunde Pause hatte ich am Mittag aber ... .
Ich war am Ende heute aber auch ganz schön platt (wir waren insgesamt auch fünf Stunden unterwegs - auch wenn die Dreharbeiten zum Saarländischen Mountainbike-Drama nicht so anstrengend waren  )


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Oktober 2003)

...aber ich darf mich dafür morgen von diesem Drehstress heute erholen, ich werde morgen auch keine Autogramme geben und wer weiß, vieleicht wartet ja morgen in St. Wendel schon Steven Spielberg auf euch... 



> Bei mir war es heute morgen "nur" ein Ausbelastungstest und ca. 120 Minuten Kraftausdauertraining. Eine Stunde Pause hatte ich am Mittag aber ...



...ich glaub soviel Pasta gibts gar nicht, damit ich nach so einem Programm meine Hände wieder ruhig bekommen würde!


----------



## Moose (17. Oktober 2003)

Feier Du mal schön Geburtstag, die Autogramme und Interviews warten auch noch bis Sonntag auf Dich.
Pass aber auf, dass die Paparazzi Euch nicht den ganzen Tag versauen - Du weisst schon, die peinlichen Aufnahmen, ungeschminkt am Morgen etc. ... .





Herr Einheimischer, was war das für ein Gefühl, als Sie mit ihrer Rolle als fliegender Kirkeler endlich den internationalen (Sattel-)Durchbruch geschafft hatten?
Hatten Sie nicht das Gefühl, sie liegen der Welt zu Füssen, alles dreht sich, Ihnen wird schwarz vor Augen?


----------



## 007ike (17. Oktober 2003)

wie ich lese seit ihr gut nach hause gekommen , das freut!

Ich muß gestehen bin jetzt auch ziemlich blatt! War gestern echt sau anstrengend, hab das heute in den Armen gemerkt, hatte somit nicht genug Kraft die Trails sauber zu fahren. Aber Wahnsinn, die Kirkler Pädcher haben mir echt imponiert. Fast wie in der Toskana! 

Bitte, bitte erwartet morgen von St.Wendel nicht so viel, da können wir nicht mithalten. 

@einheimischer, der Weg war Gold richtig! 

so, freue mich schon auf morgen, bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (17. Oktober 2003)

... morgen fahren wir in einen Wald den die Reiseleitung noch gar nicht kennt. 
Wie aufregend!!!
Freu mich schon, bringe lonnimo höchstwahrscheinlich auch mit.
 
Bis morgen, gute Nacht ... !


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Oktober 2003)

> Herr Einheimischer, was war das für ein Gefühl, als Sie mit ihrer Rolle als fliegender Kirkeler endlich den internationalen (Sattel-)Durchbruch geschafft hatten?



Nun ja was soll ich sagen, es war wohl wirklich mein endgültiger Durchbruch, mittlerweile liegen sogar Angebote aus Hollywood vor in denen mir Doppel- und sogar Fünffachrollen angeboten werden, ebenso wird über ein Remake des Rühmann Klassikers "Quax der Bruchpilot" verhandelt, wie man sich dabei fühlt... SCHWERELOS!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Oktober 2003)

Freut mich 007ike das auch Du nach Hause gefunden hast, viel Spass euch morgen, ich bin mir sicher wird ne tolle Tour, n8.


----------



## Moose (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Nun ja was soll ich sagen, es war wohl wirklich mein endgültiger Durchbruch, mittlerweile liegen sogar Angebote aus Hollywood vor in denen mir Doppel- und sogar Fünffachrollen angeboten werden, ebenso wird über ein Remake des Rühmann Klassikers "Quax der Bruchpilot" verhandelt, wie man sich dabei fühlt... SCHWERELOS !!! *



Ich bin ja dafür, dass sie den Film "die tollkühnen Männer in ihren fliegenden Kisten" nochmal drehen!!!


----------



## Moose (17. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Einheimischer (17. Oktober 2003)

Lautsprecher an, dann klick!


----------



## Moose (17. Oktober 2003)

Klasse!
(solange Du daran glaubst - schwierig wird halt immer die Landung!!!)

Gute Nacht!!


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Oktober 2003)

Ja Glaube versetzt Berge, Gute Nacht!


----------



## Pandur (18. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *...Pass aber auf, dass die Paparazzi Euch nicht den ganzen Tag versauen - Du weisst schon, die peinlichen Aufnahmen, ungeschminkt am Morgen etc. ...*


Mann, das wäre mein absoluter Albtraum. Peinliche Aufnahmen, UNGESCHMINKT. Und ich habe nicht die passenden Klamotten an. 
Das Leben von so Stars und Sternchen wie uns ist schon schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (18. Oktober 2003)

Hey Pandur, was machst Du so spät noch im Forum? 
Du hast Dir das Leben der Stars und Sternchen wohl schon voll abgeguckt, oder?


----------



## Moose (18. Oktober 2003)

... schade, dass sie es nicht sehen kann, aber ich finde wir sollten der besseren Hälfte vom Einheimischen auf alle Fälle gratulieren!

 

Liebe Einheimische, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!






(aber jetzt bitte nicht pusten!!!)

Feiert schön!!! 
Alles Gute!


----------



## Moose (18. Oktober 2003)

Danke 007ike! War eine prima Sache.
Du bist beim Reise-Institut M.O.O.S.E. eingestellt!


----------



## 007ike (18. Oktober 2003)

na dann fühl ich mich mal geehrt und hoffe ich darf euch noch mehr von unserer Gegend zeigen.


----------



## Moose (19. Oktober 2003)

Jederzeit. Ausserdem seid Ihr jederzeit *hier* willkommen. 
Von unserem Bikerevier habt Ihr ja auch noch nichts gesehen!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Oktober 2003)

Wie ich sehe hattet Ihr Spass, ich will auch mal nach St. Wendel  aber ich bin sicher da wird sich auch noch was ergeben.

@moose

Hach war das wieder ein rauschendes Fest gestern, vielen Dank  von Der Einheimischen für die nette Torte und die Geburtstagswünsche, ich konnte Sie gerade so davon abhalten meinen Monitor vom Schreibtisch zu pusten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (19. Oktober 2003)

Gerne, ich bin auch schon auf den Wald um SB neugierig! Übernächste Woche hab ich Urlaub, da müßte doch was gehen.


----------



## Wiseman (19. Oktober 2003)

nun, meine Hoffnung war dahin als ich mir dann am Freitag einen "Schleicher" eingefangen habe und er dann Samstag einfach so davongelaufen ist und mir nur noch einen Platten dagelassen hat...

War aber spitze. Freitag wie Samstag. Sollten wir öfter machen, so mit knapp einem Dutzend Chain-Gang-Halodris die heimischen Wälder unsicher machen 

Grüße,


----------

